# Cables red apantallados que van a recibir ruido. STP o FTP



## linux (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola

Quiero dar conexión a internet a dos ordenadores en mi domicilio, tengo un router con dos puertos, así que tendría que sacar un cable de red del router a cada pc.

El problema es que en mi casa no hay tubo de datos, así que el cable de red, va a tener que compartir sitio con los de electricidad.

Entonces, tendría que poner un cable más protegido contra las interferencias de ruido eléctrico.

Las opciones que tengo es  cable FTP o STP. Los dos apantallados, junto con los rj45/49.

Y aquí empiezan mis dudas.

¿Qué categoría uso en los cables? ¿5e,6 ...7?

El tipo de categoría en los cables de red, ¿ me dará algún problema a la hora de transmitir los datos del router al pc? Me refiero a los standar 100-base, ya que tengo entendido que la impedancia de los cables categoría 6 es de 150  mientras que los de categoría 5, 5e es de 100.

muchas gracias a todos


----------



## Alvas (Abr 28, 2007)

Linux, por norma la tia en sus ultimas aclaraciones ratifica que (569) que deben estar separados los cargas electricas con las corrientes debiles. en 4 mm por cada 2 circuitos de corriente, es mas antiguamente no lo permitia y separaban la parte electrica con el cableado de dato totalemente, en el dia de hoy existe la transmision de corriente por PoE 802.3 af, por lo que se a evolucionado bastante sobre el tema.

. por lo general en las casas uno tiene un solo circuito electrico, entonces tu deberias tener esa separacion, ahora lo ideal seria un cable FTP, un STP no seria necesario, 

es mas yo me inclinaria a ojo cerrado a instalar un cable Cat UTP cat 6 sin apantallado, ya que el Cat 6 es inmune un 50% mas al ruido que el Cat 5e, pero si tienes el dinero, igual puedes poner un Cat 5e FTP,

saludos
Alvaro


----------

